# Zaino Z8 over waxes



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Evening all

Currently my car has 4 layers of colly 476s on it, after every wash I like to use a qd just to add a little something to the finish. I use megs last touch diluted as a drying aid then use CG speed wipe once dry. My previous e36 I just used to use zaino z8 after every wash/at a show and as a standalone LSP. Rarely did I wax it 

Question is will z8 be alright over a wax even if it isn't collinite?

I know the general rule of thumb is wax over sealant not vice versa so just want to find out a) it won't be a waste of z8 and b) won't disrupt the finish/bond of 476 or any wax?

I absolutely love z8 the finish it gives is by far the best I've seen/used with any spray qd/sealant.

Cheers 

Arran


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi i asked the same question on here and after using this over wax ,yes it is fine over waxes be it yours or show waxes etc


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

no problem with Z8 over wax


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Always use z8 over wax. It's incredible


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

What's Z8 like to use, it's one of those products I keep considering but never actually order


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> What's Z8 like to use, it's one of those products I keep considering but never actually order


Very easy, no streaks, use a tiny tiny amount

Yes it's pricy but when you use 1/3 or 1/4 of the amount of other cheaper brands it then works out better value


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm considering it as an alternate to chemical guys V7 which for application is fool proof and just melts into the paint


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Z8 far better than V7 Dave


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Works a treat!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> What's Z8 like to use, it's one of those products I keep considering but never actually order


Super easy as Kimo said use tiny tiny amount :thumb: Z8 Smell like peach
strong and pleasant peach smell , Z6 gives blingy finish while Z8 adds warmth and depth in colour , Z7 > Z6 > Z8 super trio !


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Peach schnapps like archers :lol:

I love it


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Excellent thanks everyone! I agree it is by far the best I've seen in terms of look. Might grab a bottle of z6 aswell then and put that on before z8!

My last bottle of z8 lasted nearly two years and that was using it after every wash (e36 was twice a week) and at a show after a qd wipedown. The finish it gives on metallic paints is unreal, made the avus blue look like a blue lagoon! 

Whoever doesn't have some seriously get a bottle, il be going to the zaino stand straight away at waxstock so I don't miss out :lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Peach schnapps like archers :lol:
> 
> I love it


archers and sprite, bloody hell thats old skool man


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think Z8 applied directly over wax without a few hours can be detrimental. I shall find the thread.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I used to put Z8 over BOS, the car used to almost glow in the dark 


I never had any issues but the BOS had been on at least a week before being topped with Z8 :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

I've never had a problem using Z8 after a decent wax cure time. Looks awesome.


----------

